# research or researches



## nanbanjin

I am helping a Chinese classmate write a proposal for a conference and I've noticed she uses the word "researches" as a synonim for "research papers". It sounds really odd to me, but since I am not a native speaker either, I thought I'd ask here.
Do you feel there is something wrong with a sentence like this?
"Very few researches have noted the role this plays in shaping power relations."
If you do, what would be an appropiate alternative?


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

"Research" is not a synonym for "research papers", and when used as a noun it is usually thought of as uncountable:

_There has been much research about this illness._
_There has been a research about this illness._
_There have been several researches about this illness._

I think your friend's usage would certainly seem odd to native speakers, and most would consider it incorrect.


----------



## tphuong122002

nanbanjin said:


> I am helping a Chinese classmate write a proposal for a conference and I've noticed she uses the word "researches" as a synonim for "research papers". It sounds really odd to me, but since I am not a native speaker either, I thought I'd ask here.
> Do you feel there is something wrong with a sentence like this?
> "Very few researches have noted the role this plays in shaping power relations."
> If you do, what would be an appropiate alternative?


 
In your sentence, *researches* should be replaced by *studies*: "Very few studies have noted the role this plays in shaping power relations."


----------



## nanbanjin

Thank you very much GreenWhiteBlue and tphuong122002 for your answers.


----------



## cfu507

Which one is preferable or more correct:
1. Most research done to date has focused on...
2. Most researches done to date have focused on... 

Thank you


----------



## sound shift

"Research" is uncountable, so 1.) is correct and 2.) is incorrect.


----------



## Not being

I am sorry, but can you explain why research cannot be plural?
I've carried a research in class and at the end all of us hand our research*es *to the teacher.

The results found here validate "many researches".


----------



## sound shift

All I am saying is that I would never say "researches". Some on-line resources believe that "researches" is acceptable, while others say that "research" is uncountable and therefore incapable of taking the plural ending. My usage coincides with the latter.


----------



## sound shift

That's OK .


----------



## cfu507

Thank you guys. I'll use the singular form.


----------



## Oros

His researches in the field  of  surface chemistry  paved the way to receive 2007 Nobel prize in chemistry. He is a German chemist.
[ You can say researches.]


----------



## nichec

"Research" by itself is an uncountable noun, however, according to this, "researches", as a plural noun, is also acceptable, and it should be treated as "research".

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=67155&dict=CALD


----------



## Oros

Thanks Nichec
So researches is correct and it is countable.


----------



## nichec

It's correct, yes, but I don't know if it's countable.


----------



## Oros

Researches is plural. I can't fathom out why don't you consider as a countable noun.


----------



## nichec

Well, I am not sure, and I don't like to give answers here when I am not sure.

According to the dictionary, "research" is an uncountable noun, and then it states that "researches=research", that's why I said I don't know.

There are many language learners here, I would like to be responsible for what I say, if you don't mind.


----------



## ewie

I'm a native speaker of English and to me _researches _[n.pl.] is categorically wrong: I just can't imagine ever using it when _research_ itself is already sort-of-plural.
Which are learners of English to believe? ~ the gut instincts of native speakers? or the pronouncements of online language 'resources'?
Answers on a postcard please to the usual address.


----------



## Oros

Ewie, so the dictionary is wrong.


----------



## ewie

Oros said:


> Ewie, so the dictionary is wrong.


It has been known to happen


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I looked at the link in post 3 and the early sources all seem to be written by foreigners - the first by a Japanese, who acknowledged his weak grasp of English, so we shouldn't take them as very authoritative, perhaps.

It's interesting that the dictionary says researches = research, almost apologising for its own entry.

I'm with the other BE speakers here.  I'd regard someone who talked about researches as probably having a poor grasp of the language.


----------



## ewie

Not being said:


> I am sorry, but can you explain why research cannot be plural?
> I've carried a research in class and at the end all of us hand our research*es *to the teacher.
> 
> The results found here validate "many researches".


 
_We all carried out research in class and at the end we each handed our research in to the teacher._


----------



## Thomas Tompion

We'd also quite happily talk about pieces of research, and they are countable. Having said all this, I've suddenly thought that we could say: my researches have shown that... We couldn't then say 'how many researches have you made?'. Such researches are not countable and are directly equivalent to research. I can see what that dictionary meant, at last. So I take back that last sentence of my post 21.


----------



## panjandrum

> ... a native speaker of English and to me _researches _[n.pl.] is categorically wrong: I just can't imagine ever using it when _research_ itself is already sort-of-plural.


Research may be used as a countable or an uncountable noun.
Both are well-established usage - in BE at least.
Here are the relevant definitions from the OED.





> A search or investigation directed to the discovery of some fact by careful consideration or study of a subject; a course of critical or scientific inquiry. (Usually in _plural._)
> Without article: Investigation, inquiry into things. Also, as a quality of persons, habitude of carrying out such investigation.


There can be no doubt about the "correctness" of researches.

There is, however, the question of whether researches would be correctly used in the example sentence.  To my mind, the answer is no.  Researches, to me, carries a sense of multiple research activities.  In the example sentence it seems that we are talking about a known field of research.


> Which are learners of English to believe? ~ the gut instincts of native speakers? or the pronouncements of online language 'resources'?


Popping on my moderator's hat for a moment.
As has been pointed out, this thread contains a great deal of conflicting opinion and little objective information.  I should remind everyone that _Any information, translations and definitions posted in these forums must be accompanied by a reasonable attempt to verify accuracy._
Especially when opinions differ markedly, it behoves all of us to do some research before posting.
Hat removed.


----------



## sound shift

panjandrum said:


> Popping on my moderator's hat for a moment.
> As has been pointed out, this thread contains a great deal of conflicting opinion and little objective information.  I should remind everyone that _Any information, translations and definitions posted in these forums must be accompanied by a reasonable attempt to verify accuracy._
> Especially when opinions differ markedly, it behoves all of us to do some research before posting.
> Hat removed.



Are you saying then that it is not enough for us to say "This is my personal usage"? Have we got to find an on-line source that supports us each time? When opinions differ, what constitutes the "objective information" that you wish to see?


----------



## Vinlander

The OED definition is:
*2. a.* A search or investigation directed to the discovery of some fact by careful consideration or study of a subject; a course of critical or scientific inquiry. (Usu. in _pl._)​There are examples in the OED of "researches" but none are more recent than 75 years ago. You can use "researches" but to my ear (and I deal with research and researchers) it sounds either dated, at best, or indicative of a non-native speaker. There are cases I can think of where it might sound less odd, but in all of those "research" would at very least sound as right.

One can use "researches", one would be understood, but it would, in my mind, sound like one was either, at least, somewhat unfamiliar with research or with English.

Vinlander


----------



## Elwintee

sound shift said:


> Are you saying then that it is not enough for us to say "This is my personal usage"? Have we got to find an on-line source that supports us each time? When opinions differ, what constitutes the "objective information" that you wish to see?



I support Sound Shift in this, and also Ewie's point in post #13 about 'gut feeling'.  I consider it valid (and indeed valuable) to learners to have a beyond-the-dictionary comment on their queries from native speakers, just as long as the personal nature of the comments is made clear.  Also, as has been pointed out, all internet sources should be taken with a pinch of salt.  I would add that even the best dictionaries soon become out of date, and they sometimes fail to take account of 'correct' regional variations.


----------



## panjandrum

Personal usage examples are fine when it is clear that it is personal.
This thread, and a few others around at the time, included some very absolute comments that would have been better expressed with more restraint.


----------



## EdisonBhola

sound shift said:


> "Research" is uncountable, so 1.) is correct and 2.) is incorrect.


I'm undecided on this issue because:
1. Oxford Dictionary, Cambridge Dictionary, and Longman Dictionary all say that "researches" is correct. ("Also researches" are printed in all 3 dictionaries.")
2. Macmillan Dictionary says "researches" is wrong and unacceptable.


Why is there such a divide between major dictionaries?


----------



## Thomas Tompion

How do you want to use the word, Edison?

My view is that it's usually uncountable, but can be used in the plural in certain limited circumstances.

It's not for us to explain conflicting behaviour between dictionaries.


----------



## PaulQ

Vinlander said:


> There are examples in the OED of "researches" but none are more recent than 75 years ago.


The entry must have been updated:The OED now gives research as 

* (a) As a mass noun.*

1956   Nature 15 Sept. 562/2_   There seems to have been a regrettable lack of research on nubility in women_[1].
1961   Sheboygan (Wisconsin) Press 3 Mar. 4/2 _  He has engaged in extensive research on Hopkins and is an authority on the English priest-poet._
1998   Independent 24 Nov. ii. 13/2   _New research on the effects of exercise has found that there are hidden dangers in having too much of it._

*(b) As a count noun. Freq. in pl.*

1955   _Times_ 7 May 9/6   _Could the G.P.O. be persuaded to undertake an operational research into the use of Post Offices?_
1990   M. Roberts _In Red Kitchen_ (1991) 63 _  Having terminated my researches on Mr Home, I have not exhausted my interest in the subject of spiritualism._
2002   D. Freedberg _Eve of Lynx_ iii. xi. 344   _His researches on the fossil woods led him to researches on other fossils._

Both have pedigrees back to the 17th century.

However, the OP’s problem was that his colleague was using “researches” to mean “research papers”, which is clearly wrong.


[1] Am I too late to apply?


----------



## EdisonBhola

I guess the safe thing to do is to stick with the singular form. No one denies the correctness of "research", but "researches" is regarded as wrong by at least some people.


----------



## Paul Gibson

The word "research" is:
a) uncountable
b) a plural noun - A *plural noun* is a word that indicates that there is more than one person, animal place, thing, or idea. 

The plural form of "research" is "studies", NOT researches.


----------



## Andygc

Paul Gibson said:


> The plural form of "research" is "studies", NOT researches.


Well, that is manifestly untrue - as illustrated in post 30. This thread started with a misuse of the word "researches" to mean "studies", but the correct use of "researches" has a long history and that use remains current.



Paul Gibson said:


> The word "research" is:
> b) a plural noun


And that is also manifestly untrue, as we may say "research is undertaken by researchers" not "research are undertaken by researchers".


----------



## Paul Gibson

Andygc said:


> Well, that is manifestly untrue - as illustrated in post 30. This thread started with a misuse of the word "researches" to mean "studies", but the correct use of "researches" has a long history and that use remains current.
> 
> And that is also manifestly untrue, as we may say "research is undertaken by researchers" not "research are undertaken by researchers".



Post 30 makes a very valid point: " but none are more recent than 75 years ago. ".... People do not use "researches" when referring to "studies". It's all about the context here.

Regarding your second point - you are right!  I meant "a *mass* noun" _not _a plural noun. Just like _news_, _economics_, etc... where you use the third person singular, not the third person plural.


----------



## Andygc

You don't appear to have read all of post 30. You have quoted an earlier post that PaulQ quoted. 1990 and 2002 were not 75 years ago.


PaulQ said:


> 1990 M. Roberts _In Red Kitchen_ (1991) 63 _Having terminated my researches on Mr Home, I have not exhausted my interest in the subject of spiritualism._
> 
> 2002 D. Freedberg _Eve of Lynx_ iii. xi. 344 _His researches on the fossil woods led him to researches on other fossils._


----------



## Paul Gibson

Correct me if I am wrong, 

But I see that in British English it is okay to say "researches"... In American Business English, this term is inadmissible. But thanks for the input Devon!


----------



## kentix

I don't think researches is used like that in American English. When I see it I picture Sherlock Holmes and quaint old stories of eccentric scientists.


----------



## EdisonBhola

Macmillan Dictionary states that "researches" as the plural form is wrong.

research (noun) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


----------



## Thomas Tompion

EdisonBhola said:


> Macmillan Dictionary states that "researches" as the plural form is wrong.


Then get a more accurate dictionary, Edison.


kentix said:


> I don't think researches is used like that in American English. When I see it I picture Sherlock Holmes and quaint old stories of eccentric scientists.


There are plenty of educated recent American examples in the COCA (AE Corpus)


----------



## ewie

PaulQ said:


> The entry must have been updated:The OED now gives research as
> [...]
> *(b) As a count noun. Freq. in pl.*
> 
> 1955   _Times_ 7 May 9/6   _Could the G.P.O. be persuaded to undertake an operational research into the use of Post Offices?_
> 1990   M. Roberts _In Red Kitchen_ (1991) 63 _  Having terminated my researches on Mr Home, I have not exhausted my interest in the subject of spiritualism._
> 2002   D. Freedberg _Eve of Lynx_ iii. xi. 344   _His researches on the fossil woods led him to researches on other fossils._


While conceding that _researches _and _a research_ could be okay in exceptional circumstances, I'm afraid that the 'pull' of the mass noun is so strong for me that all three of the OED's examples above sound ... well, just a teeny bit borderline-illiterate


----------



## Edinburgher

It seems to me that the dubious sentence quoted in #1 would be perfectly fine if treated as a simple typo, with a missing 'r':
"Very few *researchers* have noted the role this plays in shaping power relations."

After all, research doesn't (or researches don't) really *note* anything. Research is the activity of seeking knowledge. The noting is done by the people writing up the results of their research(es), and by transference we can say that their papers note something.


----------



## BrianG61UK

Thomas Tompion said:


> There are plenty of educated recent American examples in the COCA (AE Corpus)


You're going to have to show more than that to prove they are used as the plural of research which is what is being questioned here.

"He researches green energy sources."
Is IMHO correct usage, but it is not the plural form of research. (I think it's called "third person present")


----------



## BrianG61UK

Paul Gibson said:


> Correct me if I am wrong,
> 
> But I see that in British English it is okay to say "researches"... In American Business English, this term is inadmissible. But thanks for the input Devon!


Reasearches as aplural sounds very wrong in Britlish English too.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

BrianG61UK said:


> You're going to have to show more than that to prove they are used as the plural of research which is what is being questioned here.


Have a look for yourself. 

There are 894 examples of _*researches*_, of which about 40% are the verbal use. That leaves about 530 of the plural we are speaking of. They are there in the COCA (The American English Corpus) for all to see.


----------



## BrianG61UK

Thomas Tompion said:


> Have a look for yourself.
> 
> There are 894 examples of _*researches*_, of which about 40% are the verbal use. That leaves about 530 of the plural we are speaking of. They are there in the COCA (The American English Corpus) for all to see.


< What>  has verbal got to do with it?


----------



## icecreamsoldier

BrianG61UK said:


> [what] has verbal got to do with it?


'Verbal' in this case does not mean 'speaking', but instead means *it is being used as a verb*, such as "He researches kelp for a living." The -es is an agreement with the subject 'he', rather than it being a plural ending. That means that if 40% of the examples are subject-verb agreement, they cannot be included in the evidence for the plural use of -es.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

_Researches_ was common as a plural noun in 19th-century British English scientific and academic writing: eg.

Michael Faraday's book: _Experimental Researches in Electricity_, published in 1839.

_Biblical Researches in Palestine and the Adjacent Regions_ by Edward Robinson and Eli Smith.

The word is frequently used in the text:

_When the preservation of a work of art was concerned , I made my researches upon mere atoms of the colour , taken from a place where the loss was imperceptible _- Sir Humphry Davy

This use remains idiomatic in British English:

_However, in the course of my researches, I came across Kings Vinegars of Bristol , who said they could get hold of it and how much did I need?_ The Guardian: Food for thought - Sat 20 Nov 2010

The ngrams suggest it is in decline.

​


----------



## DonnyB

BrianG61UK said:


> Reasearches as aplural sounds very wrong in Britlish English too.


The definition given in Lexico (Oxford Dictionaries) lists is as usable in the plural (see the first of their  'More example sentences').

It doesn't grate on my BE ears, but I think it's almost certainly wrong in the OP's original sentence.


----------



## SleepyMutt

There have been 3 pieces of research conducted this month. The first research showed that... The second research showed that... Or The first piece if research showed that... The second piece of research showed that...


----------



## Tegs

The first piece of research  
The first research


----------



## Cyberbear

nanbanjin said:


> I am helping a Chinese classmate write a proposal for a conference and I've noticed she uses the word "researches" as a synonim for "research papers". It sounds really odd to me, but since I am not a native speaker either, I thought I'd ask here.
> Do you feel there is something wrong with a sentence like this?
> "Very few researches have noted the role this plays in shaping power relations."
> If you do, what would be an appropiate alternative?


Research can be a noun or verb, but Researches would be plural for more than one Research Project.  Research Papers, could be papers for one research project or many research  projects, but the Researches and Research papers not synonyms.


----------



## ewie

Tegs said:


> The first piece of research
> The first research


Or, even more simply:
_The first research showed ... 
The first showed ... _

I continue with the same overwhelming personal aversion to _researches_ as a plural noun ~ *ever*


----------



## velisarius

SleepyMutt said:


> There have been 3 pieces of research conducted this month. The first research showed that... The second research showed that... Or The first piece if research showed that... The second piece of research showed that...


I think "studies" would sound more natural there.

Three studies have been carried out/conducted this month.


----------



## Adam Warren

I agree with the contributor to this topic who said that the proper word to use is "studies", unless students are asked to submit the fruits of their research (uncountable), which would be their "findings", or "research papers". To my British-English ear, "researches" grates.
On the topic of dictionaries, I disagree with the contributor who says we are not to question the rightness or wrongness of dictionary entries. As a translator and reviser, I consider myself, among other colleagues, as a guardian of correct usage. Accordingly, I take issue with some recent, widely distributed dictionaries that include "duff," imprecise or incomplete definitions, and provide misleading and erroneous grammatical advice. Without legitimate criticism, published material may entrench style faults such as ambiguity and vagueness, and may mislead non-native users and speakers of English.


----------



## Andygc

The OED is a record of the meaning and usage of words in the English language. It offers many examples of the use of "researches" as a plural noun in citations dating from the 17th to the 21st century. That dictionary is not wrong - it records what people have written. What is currently wrong is the usage asked about in the original post in this thread - "researches" does not mean "research papers". But the language evolves, and it is entirely possible that such a meaning will work its way in, just as "surgeries" has begun to replace "operations" in news reports about injuries sustained by sportsmen. I happen to deprecate that, but I will be outvoted. Evolution abhors guardians of stasis - organisms that do not evolve become extinct.


----------

